# Recommendations on Irons?



## rookiesteve (Nov 25, 2020)

Been looking for a new set of irons for a while, prices have restricted what's available for me. I've came across these two as possible candidates for myself -

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/clubs/...J4pT7EKPg7S5DnoP3nOzOISNFoQKvYLhoCaD0QAvD_BwE

Or

https://caleygolf.co.uk/products/caley-4-pw-iron-set?variant=31941399085090

I've spent a lot of time looking @ irons and in terms of new, stiff flex irons at a price range of £400 max these seem to be about the best about, pretty much all I can find tbh. I know their probably not the most saught after brands but I quite like the looks of both but don't know a great deal about the brands. 

Could anyone shed any light on whether I should go for either of these or look elsewhere?


----------



## IainP (Nov 25, 2020)

Would you be prepared to give a bit of background? Do you have a handicap, or a regular score? What made you decide you need stiff shafts? Are you desperate for new?

Benross have for some time made good quality decent, if not quite leading edge, value for money clubs (IMO). They can be a solid 2nd hand buy as not considered premium.
But the evolution r was targeted as their mid-to-better player model - the heads are quite small. I have had them for 20 months or so and happy with them. As you say the prices have gone bonkers, I paid less albeit for the steel shafts. Stiff graphite could be a risk if you've never hit them.
There isn't really a "best", just what may or may not work for you. Not familiar with the other although think they have been posted before.
Advice will always come along try before buy if going new but that isn't always easy. I have bought 7 or 6 irons of ebay to try for myself in the past and sold them on after.


----------



## rookiesteve (Nov 25, 2020)

Sorry yes, shooting between 80-85 (par 71). Had a fitting around 10 years ago, swing speed was 100+ mph then. I was getting a new driver for my 18th birthday at the time, i wouldn't consider a fitting etc as I feel like they push for a sale and i simply couldn't afford any irons on the market in any of the major retailers if I being honest.

Not necessarily desperate for new, but locally I've shopped for second hand and the prices are extortionate. For example, ive seen callaway x18s, titliest ap1 712-16, ping g5-g25 plus many more @ almost £400...that's why I've thought about these 2 sets new.

Try before you buy is always best, but as I say to friends etc that suggest it there isn't much point when anything that's available to test isn't in my price range unfortunately.


----------



## IainP (Nov 26, 2020)

Understand. Think you would be fine with the evolution r head.

It's a funny one, we don't blink at having graphite in our woods & hybrids but it isn't common in irons. I actually did have a full graphite set many years ago and liked them but I did swing (even) slower back then.

The steel shafts with the evolution are already light, and the kuro kage would be even lighter. That doesn't suit everyone.

I did spot these. Don't know if they'd post. It would likely be a pretty straightforward and not expensive DIY job to return to standard (if needed) I'd think - assuming that was only change.

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/383876845993194/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=Benross evolution stiff&tracking=%7B"qid"%3A"6899302516313384041"%2C"mf_story_key"%3A"3277448635717645"%2C"commerce_rank_obj"%3A"%7B%5C"target_id%5C"%3A3277448635717645%2C%5C"target_type%5C"%3A0%2C%5C"primary_position%5C"%3A-1%2C%5C"ranking_signature%5C"%3A0%2C%5C"commerce_channel%5C"%3A503%2C%5C"value%5C"%3A0%2C%5C"upsell_type%5C"%3Anull%7D"%7D


The Caley irons look nice. The shaft weights look to be the big difference between your short list.
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/best-irons-for-around-£500-600.107099/post-2252231

This is over budget but you may see deals in coming weeks perhaps
https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/900296/Lynx_Black_Cat_2019_Chrome.html


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2020)

have you thought about SH, plenty of bargains to be had at well under your budget


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 26, 2020)

Have a look on the used approved Callaway site, might spot something there

https://eu.callawaygolfpreowned.com/gb/en-gb/


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2020)

James Robinson did a video with the Caley irons and he seemed impressed.


----------



## rookiesteve (Nov 28, 2020)

Took a look at callaway second hand and there absolutely extortionate for anything relatively modern. 

I've considered second hand, looked on a lot of sites ebay, gumtree the likes but condition wise & in most cases prices I feel are to dear in comparison to some new models.

The lynx are nice looking irons but are £50-100 more expensive than the benross or caley irons. 

Edging towards the Caley irons, really like the look of them.


----------



## IainP (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you know what shafts are in your current irons, and how do you find them?


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 28, 2020)

Have you had a look Inisis from Decathlon? They got a good review from TXG.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 28, 2020)

Benross are a solid brand.  They use good brand shafts and grips, the heads are made in similar, if not the same, foundries in China as the big players.  With no sponsored pros and no huge R & D budgets they can afford to price themselves competitively which sometimes leads people to think they are inferior.  They're not, I used one of their graphite shafted sets for a while when I had tennis elbow issues.  I've still got them & would have no issue using them again if the elbow issue comes back (or when I get older & slower).


----------



## Ssshank (Nov 29, 2020)

rookiesteve said:



			Been looking for a new set of irons for a while, prices have restricted what's available for me. I've came across these two as possible candidates for myself -

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/clubs/...J4pT7EKPg7S5DnoP3nOzOISNFoQKvYLhoCaD0QAvD_BwE

Or

https://caleygolf.co.uk/products/caley-4-pw-iron-set?variant=31941399085090

I've spent a lot of time looking @ irons and in terms of new, stiff flex irons at a price range of £400 max these seem to be about the best about, pretty much all I can find tbh. I know their probably not the most saught after brands but I quite like the looks of both but don't know a great deal about the brands.

Could anyone shed any light on whether I should go for either of these or look elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Never found anything close to the Titleist CB's, I'd give those a test if I were you.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2020)

thers two nice sets of players irons in the FSS


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 29, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Have a look on the used approved Callaway site, might spot something there

https://eu.callawaygolfpreowned.com/gb/en-gb/

Click to expand...

Used this site. Very good value imo


----------



## i*windows (Nov 29, 2020)

I play Lynx VT and they are both cheap and terrific


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Do you know what shafts are in your current irons, and how do you find them?
		
Click to expand...

Taylormade stiff 95g, RAC irons from 2005...


----------



## Bassfisher (Dec 13, 2020)

I recently bought a set of Ping g15 irons , £190. They were well recommended on this forum and I can tell you that they are superb! Most definitely hitting further and very forgiving!


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 15, 2020)

Bassfisher said:



			I recently bought a set of Ping g15 irons , £190. They were well recommended on this forum and I can tell you that they are superb! Most definitely hitting further and very forgiving!
		
Click to expand...

Cant see any in stiff for that price.

Anyone any idea about Orka, specifically Orka GS5 - Game improvement, 2015 release.


----------



## IainP (Dec 15, 2020)

rookiesteve said:



			Cant see any in stiff for that price.

Anyone any idea about Orka, specifically Orka GS5 - Game improvement, 2015 release.
		
Click to expand...

Has been some love for Orka over the years on here. Think these may have variants -
@DeanoMK 
@PhilTheFragger


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Has been some love for Orka over the years on here. Think these may have variants -
@DeanoMK
@PhilTheFragger

Click to expand...

Yup, still loving and rocking my RS10 CB irons. Got a GS5 hybrid which is a brilliant club too. Definitely worth going for a fitting with one of their guys, even if it's just to try them out.


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 15, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			Yup, still loving and rocking my RS10 CB irons. Got a GS5 hybrid which is a brilliant club too. Definitely worth going for a fitting with one of their guys, even if it's just to try them out.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm in Northern Ireland so a fitting would be out of the question but a few sets on ebay that I really the like the look of and the price to match!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2020)

IainP said:



			Has been some love for Orka over the years on here. Think these may have variants -
@DeanoMK
@PhilTheFragger

Click to expand...

Still have my Orka irons
Recently had a fitting from a guy that does Ping, Mizzy and Cobra and he couldn’t find anything that was better that what I currently have  😎


----------



## DeanoMK (Dec 15, 2020)

rookiesteve said:



			Unfortunately I'm in Northern Ireland so a fitting would be out of the question but a few sets on ebay that I really the like the look of and the price to match!
		
Click to expand...

I've just messaged Alex, i'll PM you.


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Still have my Orka irons
Recently had a fitting from a guy that does Ping, Mizzy and Cobra and he couldn’t find anything that was better that what I currently have  😎
		
Click to expand...

are you sure about that?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a set of Taylor Made RSI tp that I might be looking to move on, 4 iron down to PW. Stiff shafts. Few marks on the heads, but still in good condition.


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 18, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I have a set of Taylor Made RSI tp that I might be looking to move on, 4 iron down to PW. Stiff shafts. Few marks on the heads, but still in good condition.
		
Click to expand...

Any pictures? And what sort of price?


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 19, 2020)

Took advise from a combination of comments, I ended up getting these, second hand Orka GS5. Arrived this morning and hit them at the range this afternoon...felt brilliant. 

I think @ £120 all in were a steal! Stiff, graphite shafts.


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 19, 2020)

Photo didnt upload with the comment, I'll try and upload it again!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			are you sure about that?






Click to expand...

It was more " there's nothing I have that can help you with a swing like that"


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			It was more " there's nothing I have that can help you with a swing like that"
		
Click to expand...

He could’ve suggested a straight jacket


----------



## rookiesteve (Dec 19, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/4HzO6Z9


That should do it.


----------

